# How do I achieve this effect in photoshop?



## sjjustus (Nov 10, 2008)

I want to bring out the pinks and reds of the cheeks and lips. I also want to lighten the skin to a blueish white, not a pink white. I've tried messing with curves and adjustments but I got nothing. I truly appreciate any and all help. Thanks so much!

A good reference photo I'm trying to imitate is this: 

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g195/sarathephotographer/Paula____by_montdepiete.jpg


----------



## roadkill (Nov 10, 2008)

What software are you using?


----------



## sjjustus (Nov 10, 2008)

roadkill said:


> What software are you using?


I'm using CS3.


----------



## sjjustus (Nov 10, 2008)

So are you just going to leave me hangin'?


----------



## sjjustus (Nov 10, 2008)

Anyone else willing to offer help? This doesn't seem like I'm going to get my question answered.


----------



## Chris Stegner (Nov 10, 2008)

Who's image is that? Do they know you've posted it here?

If so... ask them!

If not... naughty, naughty!


----------



## ddm1975 (Nov 10, 2008)

Can you post your own photo maybe for members to play?  The model referenced may just have pink cheeks and lipstick on, not necessarily achieved in editing; but I get the idea you are going for.


----------



## sjjustus (Nov 10, 2008)

Here. I'll give you two recent photographs- untouched. I really appreciate any help.

Sorry if the resolution is crappy- That's photobucket for ya.

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g195/sarathephotographer/IMG_2430.jpg


http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g195/sarathephotographer/IMG_2429.jpg


----------



## sjjustus (Nov 10, 2008)

Chris Stegner said:


> Who's image is that? Do they know you've posted it here?
> 
> If so... ask them!
> 
> If not... naughty, naughty!


It's a small version taken from deviantart. I'm clearly not claiming it as my own, I'm asking for insight on how to emulate that style.
There are only basic copyright laws covering stuff posted on deviantart anyway, and there are no watermarks on the small version. I even kept the artist's name in the filename.
Really now, let's stop acting like I committed the crime of the century.


----------



## sjjustus (Nov 10, 2008)

Anyone? Work with my photos, pleeeease!


----------



## Ls3D (Nov 10, 2008)

Best I could do with small 8 bit file...    -Shea


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 10, 2008)

Bluish white -- you're sure?


----------



## Garbz (Nov 11, 2008)

sjjustus if that top picture is not originally yours can you please convert it to a link rather than an embedded image to conform with the forum rules, thanks.

Secondly don't bump the thread every 20min. Many members only check in here every one or two days. Give it time. We will get to your threads 

It looks to me like a mixture of overlaid blur layers and de-saturation.
My attempt: http://www.garbz.com/blueblur.psd (9.5mb file) should give you something to work from.


----------



## ddm1975 (Nov 11, 2008)

Warning - I'm pretty bad at editing............so this is just play for me:

Yours





Mine:





Does that look blueish?  Looks vampirish to me!?!  Maybe I've been reading too much Stephanie Meyer lately!  :lmao:


----------



## rufus5150 (Nov 11, 2008)

> Does that look blueish?



She actually looks radioactive there. Not a good look, really.


----------



## ddm1975 (Nov 11, 2008)

rufus5150 said:


> She actually looks radioactive there. Not a good look, really.


 
LOL ~ radioactive!  Yeah, I guess you are right!


----------



## twozero (Nov 11, 2008)

i thought i'd have a go at this seeing as i am sitting at work kinda bored....

i think a shot utilizing the angle of looking down would do more for the blur, at least as far as keeping it believable.

here's mine






it was kind of fun, although the skin is far more blue now that i look at the two on the same page. o'well...


----------



## ksmattfish (Nov 12, 2008)

sjjustus said:


> I want to bring out the pinks and reds of the cheeks and lips. I also want to lighten the skin to a blueish white, not a pink white.



You could make 2 layers.  On one go to saturation and boost the reds.  On the other adjust the color until you get the bluish skin tones you want.  Then mask in the lips and cheeks where you want more red.


----------



## Arch (Nov 12, 2008)

sjjustus said:


> It's a small version taken from deviantart. I'm clearly not claiming it as my own, I'm asking for insight on how to emulate that style.
> There are only basic copyright laws covering stuff posted on deviantart anyway, and there are no watermarks on the small version. I even kept the artist's name in the filename.
> Really now, let's stop acting like I committed the crime of the century.



You can link to other peoples work on this forum but not post it... iv changed it for you, but so you know for future reference.


----------



## sjjustus (Nov 12, 2008)

Ls3D said:


> Best I could do with small 8 bit file...    -Shea



Thanks, that's what I was looking for in the cheeks/lips area. I understand the blur layers, how did you bring out the lovely tones in her cheeks though?


----------



## Ls3D (Nov 12, 2008)

Set sponge tool to saturate, lower flow to 30% or so...


----------



## K_Pugh (Nov 12, 2008)

Here's my go:






Levels, Curves and a slight increase in Magentas in Hue/Saturation. Still a bit pink but changing the hue or the lightness within the hue on the magentas/reds should do the trick?

Don't know, would need to be selective adjustments on the face anyway.. might give it another bash.

ok had another go but i got carried away doing other stuff as i can't quite get it


----------



## roadkill (Nov 12, 2008)

Hue n saturation


----------



## K_Pugh (Nov 12, 2008)

^ I couldn't get the cheeks red enough just with hue & saturation.. just a sort of pink :/


----------



## Jetskiin4evr (Dec 4, 2008)

Taking a go. Using dual layers, and painting whichever colors I that I want to leak through using the "hue" blending function. This all ofcourse is on Photoshop! Well, I did this on a Mac, but viewing it on my labtop, the skin is a very unnatural color...lol. Oh well! You get the idea.


----------



## MelodySoul (Dec 5, 2008)

Here is my try





http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/fd575/index.cfm?pkey=cfodchccon


----------



## pez (Dec 5, 2008)

Here's a stab at it:


----------



## blash (Dec 8, 2008)

to basically articulate what people are posting above, you can't just globally apply hue and saturation to the whole photo and expect those results, you have to select certain parts of the photo, make new layers and masks, and edit it from there.


----------



## roadkill (Dec 8, 2008)

Garbz said:


> sjjustus if that top picture is not originally yours can you please convert it to a link rather than an embedded image to conform with the forum rules, thanks.
> 
> Secondly don't bump the thread every 20min. Many members only check in here every one or two days. Give it time. We will get to your threads
> 
> ...



Thanks Garbz


----------



## Garbz (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh wow that worked ? The pole down the road got hit by lightning the other day and our internet drops out every few min at the moment. You were lucky to download that file .


----------



## BeemerPhotography (Dec 13, 2008)

I didn't know if anyone has mentioned this yet or not.

But you can make a second layer above the background, then select the paint brush tool and choose the color that you want, then set the opacity of the layer to whatever you want it to look like, and color the brush over whatever you want a certain color. And if you want individual spots to be different opacities then you can make more layers.


----------



## mikemicki (Dec 13, 2008)

I tried my hand at this one:


----------

